# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si i disiplinoni femijet tuaj kur bejne gabim?

## Albo

Jam kurioz te di se si i disiplinoni femijet tuaj kur bejne gabime. Ndiqni ndonje strategji te vecante dhe a keni arritur te kini sukses? Si ka ndryshuar kjo strategji me moshen e femijes? Po gjinia e femijes si ndikon ne menyren dhe masen e disiplinimit?

Albo

----------


## drague

he mo Albo tu rrit djalka?

si baba shembullor qe jam strategjia ime eshte :dashuri dhe disipline.

kur bejne gabime hiqi gjerat qe kane me per zemer.psh  simbas moshes.; tv,plastation, makina.

me e keqja arrest shtepie.nje keshille bertiti por mos ngre dore.

----------


## PINK

Duhet ti flasesh, shpjegosh sa here nuk degjon . Se mos degjimi con ne gabime. Gabimet kane konsekuenca pastaj. Kaq dhe funksionon. Gocat Jane me easy . Kurse cunat Jane hyper. Kane shume energji. Une deri tani sme eshte dhene rasti te denoj cunin. Ska bere ndonje prapesi, degjon kur I them me te 3ten here.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkenca

Separi duhet te fitojme durimin, e mos humbim kontrollin per nje gabim qe ben femija e direkt ne dajak, sepse ne shqiptaret shpesh e kemi zakon, si nena ashtu dhe babai perdorin dhunen, e nenat si me te dobeta qe jan fillojne e qajne me pas bashke me femijen...Kjo eshte gabim!
Nese deshironi te kuroni gabimin e femijes, vec me dhune nuk do arrihet te kemi nje femije te lumtur dhe te edukuar sic duhet...
Mendoj qe  butesia, dashuria dhe perkujdesja prinderore jane faktoret kryesore qe ndikojne ne edukimin e nje femije...femijet nuk kan ate kapacitet mendor qe te dijne se cfare eshte gabim dhe cfare eshte e drejte, prandaj, edhe nese kan thyer apo prish dicka, te mundohemi te sqarojme se kjo ishte gabim e nese perseritet mos ndeshkohet femija me dhune, por duke i hequr te drejten e lozjes me ndonje loje qe ai e preferon ( e cekur kjo dhe nga drague), sikurse edhe kur t ebeje dicka qe na pelqen, le te levdrohet femija (nje loje me fjale), keshtu qe ai meson se cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare gabim
Femijet mesojne nga praktika jone, ne jemi model per to dhe me vone ato kopje e jona...sillemi vrazhde me te, do te sillen vrazhde edhe ato ne te ardhmen...dhuna sjelle dhune, dashuria vetem dashuri...

----------


## mia@

E veshtire eshte te japesh receta te gatshme. Cfare fuksionon me nje femije nuk ben efekt te tjetri. Ca femije jane vertet te veshtire, ndersa te tjere qe mjafton nje fjale dhe binden. Sic e tha dhe drague, mos ngri dore ndaj femijes. Ka dhe qe e kerkojne ndonje pellembe xhanem ne te prapme. Mos bertit, se e bertituea nuk tregon autoritet, por vecse i meson dhe femijet te sillen ne menyre te tille. Mumdohu sa me qete ti vesh ne dukje gabimin, dhe me e rendesishmja te dy si burri e gruaja te bien ne nje mendje ne lidhje me gjykimin dhe ndeshkimin e gabimit. Kur ben gabim te perseritur i heq nje loder, TV, DS, comp.( keto i limitoj une femijeve te mi) apo aktivitet qe preferon me shume. P.sh nese e keni lene te shkoni ne park i thua qe nuk do veni per shkak te sjelljes se tij jo te mire. Do vemi  kur te kesh korrigjuar sjelljen. Mos e ndrysho mendjen. Qendro i patundur ne ndeshkimin e vendosur, dhe mbaj te njejtin qendrim sa here kur femija e perserit gabimin dite tjeter.  Me eshte dashur disa here te ndryshoj plane aktivitetesh me femijet per shkak te sjelljes jo te mire te tyre ne situata te ndryshme. Perdor time out. E le vetem ne dhome te reflektoj rreth gabimit qe beri. Ose ve nje karrige ne nje qoshe te dhomes per time out, kur e di qe femija nuk rri dot vetem ne nje dhome. Te mite ulerijne dhe sot po ti lesh vetem sikur dhe ne dhomen e tyre. Gjithashtu kur shikon qe e kane kuptuar gabimin verja ne dukje femijes, me lavderime, apo dicka me shume. Mos je shume i ashper me femijen. Mos e shiko cdo veprim te tijin me syrin kritik. Keshilla duhet te jepet qetesisht, jo me tone te ngritur, ndryshe femija as nuk do perqendrohet te fjalet, por toni i zerit. Mos harroni qe femija kopjon sjelljet tona, dhe nuk mund te presesh sjellje shembullore nga femija nese ti vet nuk demostron nje sjellje te tille ne familje. Femija kupton ate qe shikon.  Kaq mu kujtuan tani.

----------


## Prudence

si te jete vafti.  :ngerdheshje: . ka raste edhe spanoj  :djall i nevrikosur:  . qellonj te me humbas durimi.
denimet jane ose mbyllu ne dhome ose hiqi ipad.

----------


## freeopen

Albo vetem dy sugjerime do te te jap.(ti quash keshilla do duket cmenduri)
Se pari mundohu te mos mesosh femijet me denim te ashper kur gabojne se do kete efekt te kundert,gjithashtu ''shperblimi'' per sjellje te mire mund te jete problematik sepse do fillojne te ushqejne ndjenjen e interesit dhe per femijet e vegjel nuk ben mire.
Se dyti sado qe mund te duket e paimagjinueshme dhe e dhimbshme, gjysherit dhe gjyshet i ''shkaterojne'' femijet e vegjel.Mire do te ishte qe dhe ata te ndiqnin rregullat dhe menyrat e edukimit  qe ndjek prindi.
(e di qe do me kritikojne per keto qe kam shkruar )

----------


## mia@

Te gjysherit ke shume te drejte freeopen. Gjysherit me dhemshurine e tyre per niperit/mbesat nderhyjne vend e pavend, dhe nuk te lejojne te mbash nje qendrim tendin ne lidhje me nje sjellje. E kam provuar vet, dhe them qe djali me ka dhene me shume probleme se cupa vetem ngaqe eshte perkedhelur tej mase nga prinderit e burrit. Kurre mos i lejo te nderhyjne me teper sec i takojne!

----------


## derjansi

> si te jete vafti. . ka raste edhe spanoj  . qellonj te me humbas durimi.
> denimet jane ose mbyllu ne dhome ose* hiqi ipad*.


o zot o zot qfar denimi i tmerrshem lol

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Ku ka denim sot me keta femije qe po rriten ne mungese te asgjeje??
Se si disiplinohen kur kane gabime!
Kur tha dikushi se di a ka nje recete ekzakte varet edhe nga rrethanat por,,,,,,,
Nje veprim qe konsiderohet gabim duke e ndalur.edhe duke ia perseritur disa here qe kjo s'ben te ndodhe,edhe teksa i flet serioziteti aty,bashke me bindjen qe ta vereje me se miri,edhe shikimet te perballen balle per balle duke fol qete.

Ndoshta varet e nga karakteri i femijes,por besoj qe arrin me se miri ta kuptoje!*

----------


## Arvima

> Albo vetem dy sugjerime do te te jap.(ti quash keshilla do duket cmenduri)
> Se pari mundohu te mos mesosh femijet me denim te ashper kur gabojne se do kete efekt te kundert,gjithashtu ''shperblimi'' per sjellje te mire mund te jete problematik sepse do fillojne te ushqejne ndjenjen e interesit dhe per femijet e vegjel nuk ben mire.
> Se dyti sado qe mund te duket e paimagjinueshme dhe e dhimbshme, gjysherit dhe gjyshet i ''shkaterojne'' femijet e vegjel.Mire do te ishte qe dhe ata te ndiqnin rregullat dhe menyrat e edukimit  qe ndjek prindi.
> (e di qe do me kritikojne per keto qe kam shkruar )


Nuk kam asnje eksperience rreth te rriturit te femijeve , por kisha degjuar qe gjysherit i rrisin femijet me mire se vete prinderit. Madje kam nje shembull te nje komshijes time, ajo eshte ne pune dhe femijen me shume ja mban vjehrri me vjehrren dhe i kane dhene nje kulture per tu pasur zili. Te pakten keshtu me duket mua, ama edhe ata nuk e perkedhelin shume por kane nje gje qe jua shpjegojne gjerat me imtesi dhe jua perserisin aq here sa ai i fikson. Kane shume nerva me pak fjale. 

Prandaj qe varet mendoj dhe nga tipi i femijes , por edhe nga intelekti i gjysherve qe do e mesojne  :ngerdheshje: 

Me kane thene qe gjyshi dhe gjyshja nga eksperienca qe kane , mund ta rrisin femijen e femijes me mire se sa qe rriten femijen e tyre . Mund te jem dhe gabim , gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Arvima eshte me e lehte te jesh ne rolin e gjyshit se te prinderit. Nese gjysherit rritin femijen ne mungese te prinderve, atehere ndryshon puna se ata jane njekohesisht dhe prinderit e tij.

----------


## freeopen

> Arvima;  Nuk kam asnje eksperience rreth te rriturit te femijeve , por kisha degjuar qe gjysherit i rrisin femijet me mire se vete prinderit


.
Eshte e vertete,te gjysherit nuk u mungon asgje femijeve.Por kjo ska te beje me shqetesimin qe shtron Albo.




> Madje kam nje shembull te nje komshijes time, ajo eshte ne pune dhe femijen me shume ja mban vjehrri me vjehrren dhe i kane dhene nje kulture per tu pasur zili. Te pakten keshtu me duket mua, ama edhe ata nuk e perkedhelin shume por kane nje gje qe jua shpjegojne gjerat me imtesi dhe jua perserisin aq here sa ai i fikson. Kane shume nerva me pak fjale.


Pjeses se pare te ketij mendimi i je pergjigjur vete me pjesen e dyte.





> Prandaj qe varet mendoj dhe nga tipi i femijes , por edhe nga intelekti i gjysherve qe do e mesojne


Gjysherit jane ata qe jane,kryesorja eshte qe ne shumicen e rasteve i lejojne femijeve te vegjel shume gjera qe nje prind nuk do ia lejonte.




> Me kane thene qe gjyshi dhe gjyshja nga eksperienca qe kane , mund ta rrisin femijen e femijes me mire se sa qe rriten femijen e tyre . Mund te jem dhe gabim , gjithsesi


Nuk je fare gabim por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk i bejne femijet tekanjoze,per ta thene me pak fjale.

----------


## 2043

Eshte e rendesishme qe femija ta kuptoje kur ben gabim dhe nga masa e gabimit te jete edhe ndeshkimi (jo me  dhune fizike sigurisht).
Gabimet e pandeshkuara kane shume gjasa te perseriten.
Gabimet e rrenda mund te shkojne ne ndeshkim edhe me dhune fizike kur e meritojne nje gje te tille, por gjithmon ne kuadrin e ndeshkimit dhe jo te shfryrjes se nervave.

----------


## PINK

> Albo vetem dy sugjerime do te te jap.(ti quash keshilla do duket cmenduri)
> Se pari mundohu te mos mesosh femijet me denim te ashper kur gabojne se do kete efekt te kundert,gjithashtu ''shperblimi'' per sjellje te mire mund te jete problematik sepse do fillojne te ushqejne ndjenjen e interesit dhe per femijet e vegjel nuk ben mire.
> Se dyti sado qe mund te duket e paimagjinueshme dhe e dhimbshme, gjysherit dhe gjyshet i ''shkaterojne'' femijet e vegjel.Mire do te ishte qe dhe ata te ndiqnin rregullat dhe menyrat e edukimit  qe ndjek prindi.
> (e di qe do me kritikojne per keto qe kam shkruar )


jam dakord pak a shume me ty, po kisha nje pyetje: cfare kupton me shperblim ti qe e ke vene dhe ne thojza? Elaboroje me shume kete punen e shperblimit dhe demit te ato? e ke fjalen per ta llastu?


Ne lidhje me temen, e theksoj prape, femijeve duhet tu flasesh. Tu shpjegosh se cfare ndodh nese nuk degjojne per veprime te caktuara. Mund te bejne deme, mund te vriten etc. Te femijet e vegjel nuk e shoh fare si opsion kete pune e denimeve. Nuk eshte e nevojshme, sepse nese i flet femija  kupton.

----------


## Prudence

> Albo vetem dy sugjerime do te te jap.(ti quash keshilla do duket cmenduri)
> Se pari mundohu te mos mesosh femijet me denim te ashper kur gabojne se do kete efekt te kundert,gjithashtu ''shperblimi'' per sjellje te mire mund te jete problematik sepse do fillojne te ushqejne ndjenjen e interesit dhe per femijet e vegjel nuk ben mire.
> Se dyti sado qe mund te duket e paimagjinueshme dhe e dhimbshme, gjysherit dhe gjyshet i ''shkaterojne'' femijet e vegjel.Mire do te ishte qe dhe ata te ndiqnin rregullat dhe menyrat e edukimit  qe ndjek prindi.
> (e di qe do me kritikojne per keto qe kam shkruar )


une nuk te kritikoj...sepse sa here gabojne femijet e mije edhe une sjam aty...vjerra nuk me tregon(qofte edhe mami im), por femijet spiunojne nj-tj  :ngerdheshje:  dhe u dalin lakrat ne shesh,dhe kur filloj une investigimin se cfare kane bere, vjehrra e nenvlerson gabimin e tyre duke thene..."jo jo se s'beri ndonje gje te madhe"

----------


## freeopen

> PINK;  jam dakord pak a shume me ty, po kisha nje pyetje: cfare kupton me shperblim ti qe e ke vene dhe ne thojza? Elaboroje me shume kete punen e shperblimit dhe demit te ato? e ke fjalen per ta llastu?


Pink per ta thene me pak fjale femija (ky eshte mendimi im) nuk ka nevoje per shperblime te cilat do te ritin ndjenjen e interesit tek ai.Femija si i tille ka nevoje te luaje apo te beje ''rremuje'' dhe prindi sipas mundesive ti plotesoje deshirat apo nevojat e femijes pa vene rregulla te tipit; po u solle mire gjate javes do te te coj ne stadium,apo nuk u solle mire nuk ka kopsht zoologjik etj etj.
Nje rast banal per shperblimin eshte ky; ta zeme se femijes i kemi premtuar se nese ne fund te semestrit mesimor nese ka rezultate te mira do ti bejme dhurate nje biciklete te re.perse do mesoje femija,sepse duhet apo sepse deshiron bicikleten.
Denime te tipit nese nuk sillesh mire ska iPad apo  lodra  jane qesharake.femija ka nevoje si per lodrat si dhe per gjerat e tjera.
Gjeja me e mire per te bere eshte ajo qe ke thene dhe ti



> *femijeve duhet tu flasesh. Tu shpjegosh se cfare ndodh nese nuk degjojne per veprime te caktuara*

----------


## freeopen

> Prudence;                                                                                                               vjehrra e nenvlerson gabimin e tyre duke thene..."jo jo se s'beri ndonje gje te madhe"


He se femije eshte - thote imme.
Te shtepia e prinderve te mi nuk ka me gota dhe filxhane.

----------


## Nete

Duke iu folur dhe vene ne dijeni per gabimet,nderkohe nganjhere duhet ti lesh te bejn ndonje gabim dhe menjhere do ta kuptojne keshillen qe iu ke dhen,mesojne qe mos ta perserisin.Asnjhere mos iu premto gjera qe nuk do te mund te ua realizosh,mundohuni te jeni sa me realist mos i genjeni as edhe per ndonje arsye serioze,bisedoni shpesh luani beni shaka...ver shpeshher veten ne vend te tyre dhe do te keni sukses sa i perket edukimit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Une kete menyren e shperblimit e kam te kesaj natyre; Jo si detyrim apo rregull cdo jave se sben, por kur e shoh qe degjon, sillet mire, ne shkolle sillet mire e meson, ja jap vete per kenaqesine time me shume, Jo se I kerkon ai. Ai pastaj eshte I pergjegjshem. Nuk I le, hedh ngado paret. Po I mbledh dhe kur e sheh ka shume; me co ne toys r us me thote. Duhet dhe nje fare shperblimi. Dhe ne shkolle me ckam pare zyshat e perdorin ate metode.

----------

